# Tape dispenser prototype



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Trying to think of stuff to make out of wood and came up with this. Works great, so that's half the battle. Got a few design issues to iron out, then I can begin experimenting with different shapes and designs (e.g., polka dots, flames, etc.).


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks great...and functional.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

that's really cool. I like this one a lot. What did you use for the blade to cut the tape? Nice work


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice! Bandsaw blade?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks, everyone.

Here's a few notes on the project just so there's a record in case anyone's interested.

1. The blade is from the metal cutting edge found on rolls of saran wrap or aluminum foil. It's important that this edge be _higher _than the point the tape comes off the roll. Otherwise, the tape won't stick to it after you take a piece.

2. Attach the blade with flat-headed brads or wire nails. I just grabbed what I happened to have and the heads of the nails I used are rounded. This makes it a bit awkward because sometimes the tape will just stick to the top of the heads, and come off shortly following. Using flat-headed nails will give more surface area for the tape to stick. I may try to take them out if I can do so without damaging the wood. I first tried using a staple gun, but it would penetrate the blade.

3. Weight could be an issue. You'll notice regular tape dispensers are filled with sand to hold them to the desk when you're pulling a piece of tape. I tried a few different kinds and the "3M Magic Tape" works best because it comes off the roll smoothly and easily. I used a computer mouse pad for the bottom of the dispenser and it holds the desk fine. I got some at the dollar store.

4. Rolls of tape come in different diameters. If I do any more of these, I'll be sure to make very deep wells for larger rolls of tape.

Sky's the limit on making any variations.


----------

